# Walter Grey



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Is such a pretty bou


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

He is extremely handsome - and in excellent condition too! A testament to your efforts to keep him healthy and happy.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

fjm said:


> He is extremely handsome - and in excellent condition too! A testament to your efforts to keep him healthy and happy.


Thanks fjm , we are at a new normal, I am pleased that Walter is pretty happy these days, this year has been a tough go for him and I, I will happily take the plateau we are at with his health at the moment.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Does he like to have that tempting tummy rubbed?


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

He looks soft to pet. I bet he feels ultra soft after lying in the sun for a while. Boop!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Dianaleez said:


> Does he like to have that tempting tummy rubbed?


Nooooo
I am pleased I can pet him now though don't mess with that belly


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> He looks soft to pet. I bet he feels ultra soft after lying in the sun for a while. Boop!


Walt is very soft and silky, I actually like to rub the little toes


----------



## Elizabeth (Aug 27, 2012)

What a handsome cat!


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

twyla said:


> Nooooo
> I am pleased I can pet him now though don't mess with that belly


Our cats would close all four paws around the intruding hand. Belly ribs were not on the approved list.

Normie Poodle says please rub - lots.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Grays for days <3


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh wow he is cute


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

I love your Walter!!! We had a big grey medium haired tabby named Wallace whom we often called Walter or Wally. He passed away a couple of years ago. He was an awesome boy who was quite doglike. So I am just absolutely loving your very handsome, so soft looking tabby boy. ❤


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I can't handle his cuteness! Give him pets for me please😢


----------

